# At the local Flea this morning at 6 am



## mikecuda (Mar 21, 2021)

I found a girls prewar bicycle loaded with good parts for $30.    The original Goodyear tires were still on the rims.  Skiptooth chain, gooseneck, hair pin seat, both fenders, rear reflector, rear adjusters, entire crank assembly, rat traps.  I'm going to strip down the frame and reuse the parts. Also bought a killer prewar motorcycle headlight with rear glass jewel for $15.00.  People were spending their stimulus money.    The place was packed with outside vendors and shoppers.   Hello Spring!          I'll post pics of the bicycle when I get it off my truck.


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 21, 2021)

Old Sol Champion teens bicycle headlamp. Good find!


----------



## Miq (Mar 21, 2021)

That ad is killer.  "Headlight projects powerful white rays" from it's 2 candle power lamp.      I can imagine it was cleaner and more satisfying than kerosene lights.  So cool seeing something from the early days of portable electric devices.  "It's up to date"

Looking forward to seeing the bike.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 21, 2021)

Here is the bicycle that I found this morning at 6 AM.  I started stripping it down for parts.  Westfield???


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 21, 2021)

Goldenindian said:


> Old Sol Champion teens bicycle headlamp. Good find!
> View attachment 1376828



The guy another one just like in the ad.  I'll buy it next week for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> ...People were spending their stimulus money...
> 
> What the heck is "stimulus money"? I keep hearing about it but ain't never seen it!


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 21, 2021)

You did OK with your purchases i think!


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Mercian (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi, @mikecuda

W133725, looks like K5 stamped above it? If yes, then a May 1943 austerity bicycle by Westfield..

The blue paint is one of the standard colours used on these. It probably never had a headbadge (there may be no holes for one on the steer tube) or chainguard. Most parts  will be blackout.

Here's some details of them in USMCWR service during WW2.









						USMCWR use of Victory bicycles in WW2 | Military Bicycles
					

Hi All,  Here's a couple of photos of the USMCWR at Marine Corps Air Station Cherry Point, Havelock, North Carolina, in 1944. They are using what appear to be standard Victory bicycles, probably 1942-43 production Huffmans or Columbias, with the distinctive unblacked out bar stem, but no frame...




					thecabe.com
				




Adrian


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 21, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi, @mikecuda
> 
> W133725, looks like K5 stamped above it? If yes, then a May 1943 austerity bicycle by Westfield..
> 
> ...



Thank you Adrian.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 21, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> Thank you Adrian.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 29, 2021)

Yeah, me too!! Guess i don't make enough money to get one yet i get my army pension check which is really poop any ways. Oh well, still got way more time than money. Razin.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Goldenindian said:


> Old Sol Champion teens bicycle headlamp. Good find!
> View attachment 1376828



Burglars could take the lighted bike inside the houses and load up.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 30, 2021)

I can't say because it will be political based @Freqman1 &  @razinhellcustomz but it depends on your income/military statuses. Money is just a temporary bandaid


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yeah, me too!! Guess i don't make enough money to get one yet i get my army pension check which is really poop any ways. Oh well, still got way more time than money. Razin.



It’s when you make too much money you don’t get one. I’m grateful for my Army retirement and if I make four more years of government service I get another one. As long as I can put bread on the table and a bike in the basement I’m good! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 30, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> It’s when you make too much money you don’t get one. I’m grateful for my Army retirement and if I make four more years of government service I get another one. As long as I can put bread on the table and a bike in the basement I’m good! V/r Shawn



I'm buying a bike with mine & the rest is going to insurance, taking care of my pitbully & whatever is left to brake work on the car /in to the bank


----------

